# natural cycle IVF



## monkeyboy2015 (Feb 5, 2015)

Hi Friends,
Just wondering if you could share your experiences of natural cycle or mild IVF? 
How often do you need to go to the clinic for monitoring (scans, blood work etc)?
How do they stop your egg being released too soon (i.e. do they inhibit ovulation)?

Me: very low AMH but had we were very lucky and had our baby girl (using a short cycle IVF with Menopur at 450 IU/day; ICSI on the one and ONLY egg I got!)

1 year later, we are trying for baby no. 2, but the same IVF regime only produced abnormal fertilisations...which makes me worry than not only do I have very few eggs, but that they are also now rubbish quality. I am wondering if natural cycle IVF is an option to consider although I note that the health watchdog NICE does not recommend natural IVF.

Thanks for your input.


----------



## Anjelissa (Jan 11, 2007)

Hi monkeyboy2015 and welcome to FF 

I just wanted to link you to a couple of areas of the site that I feel maybe useful to you .

Treatment support » IVF » Natural, mini, mild (etc) IVF chat thread:
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=331471.0

Treatment support » IVF (general area and index of sub boards):
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=3.0
I wish you all the best and lots of luck  
Anj x


----------

